# Is it just me or is this a great bike for the price?



## ontheuptick

FUJI ACR 2.0

All Shimano 105

I'm a newby looking for my first Road bike and they have my size. Was considering a Gravity or Motobecane, seems like this FUJI is pretty decked out for $795.

Click here.


Thanks for your help for this newbie!


----------



## savagemann

Looks like a great deal!!!
The fuji bikes are good buys.
Bike has a great spec for the price.


----------



## OldZaskar

That would be an awesome first bike - lots of bike for the $$$.
If you become a diehard and and want to upgrade in a year, you've lost little - and probably already gotten your money out of it. If you find you're not riding as much as you'd hoped, you won't have that stress of seeing a $2,500 bike collecting dust in the garage.


----------



## Alaska Mike

Not full 105, but for that price I wouldn't expect it. Great deal, and one I would jump on if I were in the market for a solid entry level bike with potential for growth.

Add setup at your LBS to the price, as well as all of the accessories and clothes you will want to try and buy locally. Building a rapport with a LBS can make riding a lot more fun, as they can help you make good choices about gear, clothing, and other finer points of riding in your area.


----------



## JCavilia

It's a decent deal, if you like it and can get it to fit you. They keep the price down by using some pretty cheap bits here and there, but eveything should be functional, with some adjustments (e.g., the Tektro brake calipers are fine, but their pads are lousy - get some Koolstops).

BTW, you didn't need to post the picture if you post a link, and posting a giant picture file like that messes up the display of the thread. So if you want the replies to be more easily readable, you might want to go back and edit your post to eliminate the pic.


----------



## tihsepa

It looks too big.


----------



## Oracle7775

Alaska Mike said:


> Not full 105, but for that price I wouldn't expect it. Great deal, and one I would jump on if I were in the market for a solid entry level bike with potential for growth.
> 
> Add setup at your LBS to the price, as well as all of the accessories and clothes you will want to try and buy locally. Building a rapport with a LBS can make riding a lot more fun, as they can help you make good choices about gear, clothing, and other finer points of riding in your area.


Not full 105, and (from the appearance of the shifters) not the latest 105, either--it looks like those are 5600's, rather than the newer 5700's with internal cable routing and updated shifting mechanism.

Not to say that 5600 isn't a good group--I rode it for a couple of years and was happy, but that would also help to explain the lower price.


----------



## smoothie7

It looks like a great buy for a new bike for a beginner. I really like Fuji bikes, in fact that's all I have in my stable at the moment. Great bang for the buck!! Get it and enjoy


----------



## ontheuptick

JCavilia said:


> BTW, you didn't need to post the picture if you post a link, and posting a giant picture file like that messes up the display of the thread. So if you want the replies to be more easily readable, you might want to go back and edit your post to eliminate the pic.


Taken care of. Thanks.


----------



## nightfend

The wheels are the worst part of that bike. Everything else is decent enough for a starter bike. I'd look at getting a second set of wheels down the road, maybe from someone like Neuvation or Bicycle wheel warehouse.


----------



## BostonG

No Pedals! move along. 

BikesDirect does a better job with price than an LBS but don’t be so enamored with the 105 group. Tiagra and (oh yes, I’m gonna say it) Sora work just fine. 

Just know what you are trading by not going to your LBS – especially since you are new. It’ll arrive, you’ll probably take it to the LBS for assembly (good idea for safety unless you’re comfortable putting it together) – that’s $60. Then will ride it for a bit and have to bring it in for a tune up (all new bikes need one after some mileage) – bam - another $60 or so. How about a fitting? If you want one, that’s another $50 for a basic fit. And what if you need a different stem or some spacers for comfort? Parts and labor = cha ching. Point is, you get (or should get) more than a bike from your LBS. And lastly, to some, it’s worth getting a bike with Sora for the LBS support and experience that you get with it. Then again, some shops downgrade a buyers experience based on the level of bike they get. 

That said, assuming it fits and judging simply by specs, it seems like a good buy. Oh, BTW I’m not a BD hater – I’ve purchased a bike from them in the past. Just wanted to give you some info to consider.


----------



## cycocross

BostonG said:


> No Pedals! move along.
> 
> BikesDirect does a better job with price than an LBS but don’t be so enamored with the 105 group. Tiagra and (oh yes, I’m gonna say it) Sora work just fine.
> 
> Just know what you are trading by not going to your LBS – especially since you are new. It’ll arrive, you’ll probably take it to the LBS for assembly (good idea for safety unless you’re comfortable putting it together) – that’s $60. Then will ride it for a bit and have to bring it in for a tune up (all new bikes need one after some mileage) – bam - another $60 or so. How about a fitting? If you want one, that’s another $50 for a basic fit. And what if you need a different stem or some spacers for comfort? Parts and labor = cha ching. Point is, you get (or should get) more than a bike from your LBS. And lastly, to some, it’s worth getting a bike with Sora for the LBS support and experience that you get with it. Then again, some shops downgrade a buyers experience based on the level of bike they get.
> 
> That said, assuming it fits and judging simply by specs, it seems like a good buy. Oh, BTW I’m not a BD hater – I’ve purchased a bike from them in the past. Just wanted to give you some info to consider.



+1 on this post (even the Tiagra /Sora).


----------



## ontheuptick

BostonG said:


> And lastly, to some, it’s worth getting a bike with Sora for the LBS support and experience that you get with it. Then again, some shops downgrade a buyers experience based on the level of bike they get.


BostonG - thanks for your Feedback. Can you expand on this statement a little bit?


----------



## MattintheCrown

ontheuptick said:


> BostonG - thanks for your Feedback. Can you expand on this statement a little bit?


I think he means to say that, at some LBS', buyers of entry-level bikes will be treated as second-class citizens.


----------



## forge55b

I believe what he is saying is, if you don't spend mucho dinero, they probably won't treat you as well for buying a sub $5000 bike. I've seen this in a few shops but it really depends.

The ACR you showed looks like it might be from 2009? I believe they discontinued the ACR in 2011 and I don't think there was a color scheme in 2010 like that. Also the shifters look like they are 105's from '09 (not necessarily bad, just cheaper). An example of a potentially better buy would be getting a Caad8 with Tiagra for $800, but being able to select the appropriately sized one and getting properly fit before walking out the door.


----------



## ontheuptick

ontheuptick said:


> BostonG - thanks for your Feedback. Can you expand on this statement a little bit?


I think I understand now. You're just saying to some it's worth getting a bike with lesser components (aka Sora), in order to get in the price range necessary to get a bike at an LBS?


----------



## BostonG

ontheuptick said:


> I think I understand now. You're just saying to some it's worth getting a bike with lesser components (aka Sora), in order to get in the price range necessary to get a bike at an LBS?


Yup, that is what I meant and, the dude that said I meant that some LBS's give people who buy entry level bike's entry level service - he read me right too.

Going with an LBS is not always a panacea. That's why people advise others to shop for an LBS, not a bike. Some of those deals on BD look pretty sweet but there are risks and other costs too. The bike I got from them was for my wife. I was happy with the bike and their service. Overall though, I still lean in favor of buying from an LBS - for me that is. I don't want to trade a less than comfortable ride for a better group. Apparently, I don't care as much when it comes to the wife  joking of course - she really doesn't ride enough to notice. 

Hope whatever you decide works out well for you.


----------



## ontheuptick

Bought the bike today. Don't expect it to ship for a week or so. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Quartermaster

You are not alone...... I ordered one last week after looking for a road bike for the past 5 months.

Everything that I have read and eveyrone that I have talked to (including the LBS) encouraged me to invest in components...... with 105 or Sram Apex being the baseline. 

I purchased a mountain bike from BD almost two years ago with out any problems other than a few cable adjustments...... (most basic adjustments like this can be figured out from Youtube).

I am not against buying from the LBS but for really just getting into the sport, it is really hard to beat a deal like this.....

I hope that you enjoy your new FUJI!


----------



## ontheuptick

Quartermaster said:


> You are not alone...... I ordered one last week after looking for a road bike for the past 5 months.
> 
> Everything that I have read and eveyrone that I have talked to (including the LBS) encouraged me to invest in components...... with 105 or Sram Apex being the baseline.
> 
> I purchased a mountain bike from BD almost two years ago with out any problems other than a few cable adjustments...... (most basic adjustments like this can be figured out from Youtube).
> 
> I am not against buying from the LBS but for really just getting into the sport, it is really hard to beat a deal like this.....
> 
> I hope that you enjoy your new FUJI!


Congrats to you as well! So you bought the same bike? Has yours shipped yet, or are they really not shipping until the 27th or whatever it says on the website?


----------



## Quartermaster

Yes, I ordered the 54cm last week on Wednesday......it's supposed to ship tomorrow. I live in Michigan (lots of snow) so I am borrowing a trainer to dial everything in.

I ordered the Shimano 540 pedals...... looked like a decent entry level pedal. What are you doing for pedals?


----------



## flatsix911

ontheuptick said:


> Bought the bike today. Don't expect it to ship for a week or so. Can't wait to get it!


Congrats ... that is a hellava deal for $795 :thumbsup:


----------



## ontheuptick

Quartermaster said:


> Yes, I ordered the 54cm last week on Wednesday......it's supposed to ship tomorrow. I live in Michigan (lots of snow) so I am borrowing a trainer to dial everything in.
> 
> I ordered the Shimano 540 pedals...... looked like a decent entry level pedal. What are you doing for pedals?


Sweet, I ordered the 54 as well! And, where are you from in Michigan? I am in NW Indiana, about 20 minutes from the Michigan border, just north of Fort Wayne! I would love to borrow a trainer as well to get a little practice before March/April hit as well.

As far as pedals, I haven't ordered anything yet. I emailed BikesDirect to see what pedals they had as an option to add to my order, and they basically just said they would add some in at no charge. So, while I'm sure they won't be something I'll keep long term, I don't want to order anything until I see exactly what they are. The ones you got look pretty nice, I'll check them out when I end up buying.

Did you do any research on the tires? Plan to keep them or upgrade? I'm a newbie, so I don't know much about tires (or bikes in general), but I found those tires on Amazon and they didn't have great reviews as far as durability and punction resistance. Thoughts?


----------



## Quartermaster

Free is good! Wow, maybe I should of asked....although the pedals and cleats were only $40.

I did order some Continental Gatorback tires to replace what is coming on the Fuji..... I have been told by several freinds that it's not worth the hassle of flats etc and to invest right away in some highly rated puncture resistant tires...... I was told that it's common with bikes at this price point.

The seat is something that I will evaluate after investing some time on it.


----------



## ontheuptick

Quartermaster said:


> Free is good! Wow, maybe I should of asked....although the pedals and cleats were only $40.
> 
> I did order some Continental Gatorback tires to replace what is coming on the Fuji..... I have been told by several freinds that it's not worth the hassle of flats etc and to invest right away in some highly rated puncture resistant tires...... I was told that it's common with bikes at this price point.
> 
> The seat is something that I will evaluate after investing some time on it.


Nice. I will have to check those tires out. I sent you a PM. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Quartermaster

ontheuptick said:


> Nice. I will have to check those tires out. I sent you a PM. Thanks for the info!


Hey.... received your PM but I haven't posted enough to respond!!!

I'll ping you when the bike arrives and let yo know how it goes.


----------



## ontheuptick

Quartermaster said:


> Hey.... received your PM but I haven't posted enough to respond!!!
> 
> I'll ping you when the bike arrives and let yo know how it goes.


Mine shipped today, yours? We'll probably get them on the same day! (Expected delivery date is on Friday).


----------



## Quartermaster

ontheuptick said:


> Mine shipped today, yours? We'll probably get them on the same day! (Expected delivery date is on Friday).


Actually , I just received a call from them stating that the UPS tracking number that they had emailed me previously was not accurate anymore and that the bike would ship close to the end of the month....... they are waiting on a "spacer" from Fuji.

No worries....... can't ride it in the snow anyhow!


----------



## ontheuptick

Quartermaster said:


> Actually , I just received a call from them stating that the UPS tracking number that they had emailed me previously was not accurate anymore and that the bike would ship close to the end of the month....... they are waiting on a "spacer" from Fuji.
> 
> No worries....... can't ride it in the snow anyhow!


What is a "spacer"?

That sucks. My guess is I'll get the same call/email!


----------



## mmntm

Greetings all - this convo is right up my alley. Just ordered the 2011 Roubaix 3.0 at a LBS here in STL. I'm going to "try it on" sometime this week. I'm just getting started too and have been really cruising the online bike sales. That ACR 2.0 does have some sweet components, but I'm pretty much settled on living with SORAs in order to get a bike in my price range and have it put together and maintained for a couple of years at my LBS (at least until I can learn how to do it myself).

I called around to a few different stores to get the lowest price - $650 - , which is only $50 more than performancebike.com.


----------



## mmntm

Nice. Too bad they're out of 58s!


----------



## Quartermaster

mmntm said:


> Greetings all - this convo is right up my alley. Just ordered the 2011 Roubaix 3.0 at a LBS here in STL. I'm going to "try it on" sometime this week. I'm just getting started too and have been really cruising the online bike sales. That ACR 2.0 does have some sweet components, but I'm pretty much settled on living with SORAs in order to get a bike in my price range and have it put together and maintained for a couple of years at my LBS (at least until I can learn how to do it myself).
> 
> I called around to a few different stores to get the lowest price - $650 - , which is only $50 more than performancebike.com.


That's pretty exciting...... good for you.


----------



## mmntm

How much did you guys end up spending for everything OTHER than the bike, ie new wheels, bottle cage(s), pedals, etc. etc.? I'm starting to price things out on Amazon and not sure if I'm over spending or what...


----------



## ontheuptick

mmntm said:


> How much did you guys end up spending for everything OTHER than the bike, ie new wheels, bottle cage(s), pedals, etc. etc.? I'm starting to price things out on Amazon and not sure if I'm over spending or what...


I haven't bought anything yet. Bikesdirect is including some pedals. I'm going to see what those are like before ordering something different. Also, I'm going to ride the tires that come with the bike for a while, before making any change. Not sure about a bottle cage, I'm sure that's a small overall cost.


----------



## Quartermaster

mmntm said:


> How much did you guys end up spending for everything OTHER than the bike, ie new wheels, bottle cage(s), pedals, etc. etc.? I'm starting to price things out on Amazon and not sure if I'm over spending or what...


I paid $65 for two Gatorskin tires,,,,, the cages were just under $10 each.......Shimano Pd-r540 pedals were $40.....


----------



## smoothie7

When I bought my 2011 Roubaix last summer here is a break down of everything else I bought for it:

Look Keo 2 Max pedals $115
2 Elite Water Cages and Camelback Water Bottles $55
Cateye Wireless Computer $75
Seat bag filled with C02, tube, and all purpose tool $60

Amount of fun on the bike this past year...priceless


----------



## Quartermaster

smoothie7 said:


> When I bought my 2011 Roubaix last summer here is a break down of everything else I bought for it:
> 
> Look Keo 2 Max pedals $115
> 2 Elite Water Cages and Camelback Water Bottles $55
> Cateye Wireless Computer $75
> Seat bag filled with C02, tube, and all purpose tool $60
> 
> Amount of fun on the bike this past year...priceless


How many times can you typically inflate a tire with a single co2 cartrige? Does yours have a built in gauge?


----------



## nightfend

Quartermaster said:


> How many times can you typically inflate a tire with a single co2 cartrige? Does yours have a built in gauge?


Only once. You get one try at it. And you don't really need a gauge, you just go until the tire feels hard or you run out of air.


----------



## the sarge

i have the 1.0 with full 105's from 2010 you won't be disappointed i love it


----------



## MC357

ordered one too!
should be at my house in a few days!!!


----------



## Quartermaster

Outstanding..... here are some other sites that I found that have other pics of the bike (clearly not from the US)....my guess is that this particular bike was not originally ffered in the US.

ÈÄÁö ·çº£ ¿¡ÀÌ¾¾¾Ë 2.0/ FUJI ROUBAIX ACR 2.0/ ÀÔ¹® ÃÖ°­ ·Îµå ¸Ó½® ÀÔ¾çÁØºñÁß!!! :: ³×ÀÌ¹ö ºí·Î±×

LoVe Life ForEveR: FUJI ACR 2.0 DORIS

PM me when your bike arrives.


----------



## Joehs

Looks like a great bike from what I've seen around. I'm looking at one similar to it!


----------



## Quartermaster

*Mine arrived!*

Everything was packed really well........ I'll put it on the trainer tomorrow and check everything out.


----------



## dstreelm

Great looking bike! that was an incredible deal, I wish they had my size..

Enjoy it!


----------



## silverbullet84

Looks sweet. Let us know how it rides when you get a chance.


----------



## Tripleblack

Looks sweet! That's probably a 2009 because the 2010 ACR 2.0 came in black only. But the frame appears to look the exact same.

I have the 2010 ACR 1.0 that came with a Rival/Force mix(now with Sram Red) and the bike rides really smooth. My 1.0 actually looks almost the same (color wise) as your 2.0 except mine has a black fork and says Fuji in black. I paid $1,000 shipped on ebay for my bike last February actually.

My bike was apparently a 'floor model' at a shop in Texas so it was technically 'used' but the bike was flawless without a single scratch and at REI (where I got it assembled) I was told that the bike was in perfect shape.

Here is what I spent money on almost immediately after I purchased the bike:

Assembly: $65 and they even cleaned and greased everything. When I went to pick it up the guy even took the time to fit me to the bike as well, which I know is a service that can be very costly.

Look classic pedals (purchased these as they were the only ones I found in red): $69 

Shoes: $109 for some cheap scattantes but have since picked up some Giro Factors.

Shorts: $30 for some at REI (forget which brand)

Computer: $80 for a Cateye double wireless computer.

Helmet: $30 for a Giro Encinal helmet at Sports Authority.


I purchased all of the things I listed within a month of purchasing my bike but since then I've purchased more apparel, changed out the stem, post, both derailleurs, shifters, tires, seat, and for the bling factor  added a couple of blackburn carbon cages. Also since it's a no no to ride a road bike with a mtb helmet I also purchased a prolight helmet. I even won a free Ionos helmet during the tour de france from Giro's facebook page! 


I hope you enjoy your Fuji as much as I've enjoyed mine this past year!


----------



## Qualen

Tripleblack said:


> Looks sweet! That's probably a 2009 because the 2010 ACR 2.0 came in black only. But the frame appears to look the exact same.


Or it never was introduced to the American market like someone has mentioned already. And I don't think Fuji had BB30 in any of their 2009 models. 

I just bought and assembled one for my wife. It looks great.


----------



## MC357

Got mine Friday, set it up and got it tuned at a LBS, as got speedplay pedals. Didnt get around to ride it until today! Did a quick ride today to my school and back, about 20 miles round trip in about a hour and 15 min!

Dont have 10 posts yet so no pics!


----------



## Quartermaster

Good for you..... make sure you post some pics of your set up (when you can)!


----------



## Bill_P

I like my Fuji too, it's been a good ride just about every day since I bought it last April.

Keep an eye on the "pre-load" bolt that screws into the spindle through the crank arm; when I took my bike in for a tune-up, the mechanic told me that bolt had fallen out and the BB had loosened enough to destroy the bearings. FSA Gossamer just like is spec'd for yours, $60 for the replacement part. Apparently not covered under warranty, though it seems to me that parts shouldn't be falling off after 8 months. He tells me that FSA considers it "normal wear and tear".


----------



## dustinst22

/reposted


----------



## dustinst22

Just ordered one myself. Unfortunately I missed the sale for $795 so ended up paying $895. Still seemed like a good deal. I ordered the Shimano PD-A600 ultegra spd pedals and a pair of shimano SH-RO87 shoes.Still not decided on a helmet. Any suggestions?


----------



## Quartermaster

I ordered a Uvex Race Boss in red & white from REI for $69.......decent value for the money (matches the bike too).


----------



## dustinst22

By the way, for anyone wondering which model year this bike is -- I confirmed this is a 2011 produced for the European/Asian market.


----------



## Quartermaster

Good to know....... Thanks.




dustinst22 said:


> By the way, for anyone wondering which model year this bike is -- I confirmed this is a 2011 produced for the European/Asian market.


----------



## Quartermaster

Well the bike has been great....... I've put a lot of time on it (on the trainer)....but I've been riding outside latley, what an amazing bike for the money!

I did upgrade the seat:


----------



## gucho

Quartermaster said:


> Everything was packed really well........ I'll put it on the trainer tomorrow and check everything out.


Congrats on your bike. I have enjoy this thread and was a surprise for me to find it, since I receive my ACR2.0 fron Bikes Direct a week ago. I haven't ride it because my initial plan was to resale it. I also have an Immortal Ice and a Fly Pro so this was purchased for resale it as new hoping a $400.00 gain. But if can't sell it in a couple of weeks I'm tented to use it. The Bike looks gorgeous. I use the same white shimano pedals and added a Cateye strada with red dots computer ($80 both at ebay).

By the way, i'm not sure, but check your stem because in road bikes I think it is mounted going down. Enjoy your bike...:thumbsup:


----------



## gucho

I want to ask to anyone in this thread who has this Fuji ACR 2.0 from Bikes Direct if there is what appear to be a dent in the left chain stay. Mine has what seems to be a linear dent in the left chain stay but maybe it is part of the tube forming process. Thank You


----------



## flatsix911

gucho said:


> I want to ask to anyone in this thread who has this Fuji ACR 2.0 from Bikes Direct if there is what appear to be a dent in the left chain stay. Mine has what seems to be a linear dent in the left chain stay but maybe it is part of the tube forming process. Thank You


The linear indent is normal ... enjoy your new bike :thumbsup:


----------



## gucho

dustinst22 said:


> By the way, for anyone wondering which model year this bike is -- I confirmed this is a 2011 produced for the European/Asian market.


I think it is a 2010 produced for the Asian market. The box has imprinted 2010 Asian Fuji ACR 2.0. If it were 2011 probably will have the latest 105.


----------



## 9W9W

MattintheCrown said:


> I think he means to say that, at some LBS', buyers of entry-level bikes will be treated as second-class citizens.


Hi guys, first post from a newb:

I encountered this exact thing when I stepped into my local LBS located on a very popular cycling route in the NYC area. I was asked how much I wanted to spend. Having looked at some msrp's online (at the time I was thinking alu with 105 group) I said that I'm looking to part with $1,500. He froze mid movement, looked at me what could be construed as mild disgust, walked me over to a Cannondale and said "If I were you I'd just get this and be done with it". Never mind that the C'Dale shown was stickered a generous 15% over msrp! Anyhow, I thanked him for showing me the C'Dale and walked. 

I'm sitting for my CPA exam and it would not be a exaggeration to say that very waking minute is spend pouring over study materials.I just don't have the time to go to other local shops and test ride bicycles. That said, it's been getting warmer and my urge to ride has been getting stronger. What's the next best thing to being able to ride a bike? Looking at riding? Admiring I've got this beautiful stretch of 9W right outside my window. Where is this going? Right. I found, what I believe to be a great deal, on a Look 566. Which, against better judgement, I'm considering purchasing sight unseen. Full carbon frame, full SRAM Rival group for approximately $1,500. I did a fairly detailed measurement and at 5"11" with 32" inseam should be good with a 55.8 ETT, or at least nothing that can't be massaged into place. 

I am also looking at the Cannondale Synapse Carbon. However, I want a SRAM equipped bike and the carbon four is just out of my price range.


----------



## gucho

Today, and after a month with the bike, gave she her maiden trip. What a bike for 800 bucks. I had an Immortal Ice fully equipped with Ultegra Ice and find no difference between the rides. Nor in my pace, nor in the mechanics of the drivetrain and slightly in the stiffness of the frame. As for now don't think in upgrading anything.


----------

